# Prepared Solve Challenge (#1)



## Lucas Garron (Oct 21, 2007)

*Prepared Speedsolve Challenge (#1)*

Alright, I'm posting this to speedsolving.com, twistypuzzles.com, and speedsolvingrubikscube...
I'm not going to try to defend or justify this idea: if you like it, try it, and if not, then don't participate.

Here, I'm posting 12 scrambles for the Prepared Solve Challenge (#1, just in case anyone wants more). It's unofficial, and will run indefinitely.
You can take any of the scrambles below, and use whatever tools you want in order to solve that scramble in the shortest time possible. It's like a "one-step-stop," but doesn't need to be a normal, full solve with a regular method. You can use Cube Explorer to find an optimal solution, try FMC in many different ways, write a program to take in reams of solutions and pick a "highly finger-tricky" one, try a few different methods, write a solver for your normal method that seearches for short steps or skips... Whatever you're willing to do to solve the scramble quickly.

As for me: sometime, I will probably write a program to search for Fridrich and MGLS solutions with a cross on any face. One of them ought to have a PLL skip and nice cases.

Beautifully, this won't require any regulation. If someone says that she/he solved PSC1.5 in 6.34 seconds with a certain algorithm/solution, it counts (as long as the solve was done on that exact scramble with proper procedure -video evidence is good); "lucky" is an irrelevant concept. I would set up a site for submission of best times, but that would require annoying PHP coding...
There are still ways to cheat, but those who will be good at this, I think, are trustworthy.

So, feel free to pick any scramble, work on it, and share your solution and solving time. You get all the preparation time and attemps you want. If you want to, you can do all the scrambles and take an average, or average your bests for each. In a sense, this is an attempt to figure out the ultimate limits of speedcubing, so the more people try this, the more we see what's possible. It'll be interesting to see what times Nakajima, Harris Chan, Katsu, Macky, etc. get if they try this...


Anyhow, below are the 12 scrambles, generated by Cube Explorer (all are 19 moves or less).

Scrambles:
PSC1.1 R2 D U L2 D' B2 F2 R' B2 L F L2 R U' R F L2 R B'
PSC1.2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L B U2 L U2 F D' F U2 L R' U'
PSC1.3 L2 B2 F2 U2 L R2 D' B L U2 B F L2 D' F U' F U2
PSC1.4 R2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 F2 L' D2 F L2 R' D2 R B' U' B2 L2
PSC1.5 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 B2 U' B2 F2 L F D R2 U' B L R2 U B2
PSC1.6 F' D2 B F' L2 D U' B' U F2 U L2 U' L' D U2 R B2 U'
PSC1.7 R' F2 L' F' D' R' F2 L2 F' U' L' D2 B' D' B2 F' R'
PSC1.8 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' F' R' F' R D F2 D R D2 B' F' R2 D2
PSC1.9 B2 U2 L2 F U2 B L' U B' D F D' L2 B' U' F U' R B2
PSC1.10 B D2 F R2 D2 B L2 F' R' D' F R' B' F R2 U2 F' U' L
PSC1.11 B' R2 B F2 D2 F U' F' L D U L B F U2 B2 R D F
PSC1.12 U2 R D2 R' F2 L2 U2 F' R U' R' U' B2 L2 F R2 U B'

May the algs be with you!
-Lucas Garron


PSC1.1

3.86 *Stefan Pochmann* [4.68]
7.92 *ExoCorsair*
8.63 *Harris Chan*

PSC 1.2

8.18 *Harris Chan*
8.98 *ExoCorsair*

PSC 1.3

8.61 *Harris Chan*
9.53 *ExoCorsair*

PSC 1.4

3.43 *Stefan Pochmann*
8.03 *Harris Chan*
8.98 *ExoCorsair*

PSC 1.5

9.28 *ExoCorsair*

PSC 1.6

9.57 *ExoCorsair*

PSC 1.7

6.34 *ExoCorsair*

PSC 1.8

8.48 *ExoCorsair*

PSC 1.9

9.81 *ExoCorsair*

PSC 1.10

9.61 *ExoCorsair*

PSC 1.11

10.69 *ExoCorsair*

PSC 1.12

7.58 *ExoCorsair*


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 21, 2007)

Just did a run with inverse algs:
7.92, 8.98, 9.53, 8.98, 9.28, 9.57, 6.34, 8.48, 9.81, 9.61, 10.69, 7.58

I'll edit this post later when I have more time to use other solutions.


----------



## pjk (Oct 22, 2007)

Great idea. I will give it a shot when I get time.


----------



## Kristoffer Absalonsen (Oct 22, 2007)

I will give it a try looks cool.


----------



## Harris Chan (Oct 24, 2007)

Well..I got solution for 1, 2, 3, 4 so far...and it's sub 9 execution


----------



## Stefan (Jan 13, 2008)

Lucas, I suggest you add a top-3 list for each scramble in your initial message above, listing the time, name, and solution. Something like:

PSC1.1
4.68 *StefanPochmann* x' (U l' L2 F') (R' U R') (L2 F' L' y) (R2' F) (M2 U y') (R2 U' z L' U2)
7.92 *ExoCorsair* Inverse scramble
...


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 14, 2008)

1. R2 D U L2 D' B2 F2 R' B2 L F L2 R U' R F L2 R B'
Scramble U = Cross colour
x-Cross: B R2 B2 U' R' U' r2 (7)
F2L 2: U' L' U' L (4)
F2L 3: U2 R U R' y R U' R' (7)
F2L 4: U L' U' L U L' U' L (8)
OLL: F U R U' R' F' (6)
PLL: R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2 (16)
Total moves: 48
Time: 8.63

2. D' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L B U2 L U2 F D' F U2 L R' U'
SCramble with D= Cross Colour
X Cross: y' U'w F'U R'U' D' L' U L U' L2 (11)
F2L 2: Dw R' U' R (4)
F2L 3+4: y' R U R' U' R U R' L' U' R U (11)
OLL: x' R U R' U R U2 R' U Rw R' (10)
PLL: U'Lw U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 (10)

Total Moves: 45 moves 
Time: 8.18

3. F2 L2 U2 F' D2 B2 U' B2 F2 L F D R2 U' B L R2 U B2
Scramble with D=Cross colour
X-Cross: R' U' L B2 R' F' D (7)
F2L 2: U L' U' L U' L' U L (8)
F2L 3: R U' R' U' R' U' R (7)
F2L 4: U R' F R' F' R U' R' (8)
OLL: r' R2 U R' U R U2' R' U r R' (11)
PLL: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U (12)

Total Moves: 53
Time: 8.61 

4. R2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 F2 L' D2 F L2 R' D2 R B' U' B2 L2
SCramble with D =cross colour
Cross: U' L' R F R B' (6)
F2L 1: y' R2 U R2 U' R2 (5)
F2L 2+3: Dw R U L'R' U' L (7)
F2: 4+OLL: U2 y R2 U R' F' U' F U R U2 R2 (11)
PLL: U y R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (12)

Total moves: 41
Time: 8.03


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 14, 2008)

Okay, I added a list. For now, I'm linking to the posted time. This should really go on a website, and if it gains any good popularity I'll spend an hour coding a PHP page for time submissions (listing time, name, solution, etc.).

And don't worry, I _will_ participate in this someday.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 14, 2008)

Harris, are those normal solves of you, just repeated to get faster? Or did you spend some time to find short solutions?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 14, 2008)

PSC1.1 - *3.86* seconds

Part of this 4.81 average: 04.55, 05.91, 04.64, 04.66, (03.86), 04.85, (10.40), 04.26, 04.54, 04.72, 06.08, 03.91


----------



## Stefan (Jan 14, 2008)

PSC1.4 - *3.43* seconds

Part of this 4.27 average: 04.55, 04.40, 05.69, 04.04, (03.43), 03.91, 03.44, (06.04), 04.22, 04.07, 04.41, 04.01


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 14, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Harris, are those normal solves of you, just repeated to get faster? Or did you spend some time to find short solutions?



I spend some time to find short solutions, especially doing opposite cross, which I usually don't do that in normal speedsolves


----------



## Stefan (Jan 24, 2008)

Bah, you got a wrong time for my PSC1.1 and my PSC1.4 isn't even in your list. 

Here's an alternative to the PSC1.4 scramble:
L D' R D' F R' F' L R' B F' D' U' L U L' R U' F'

It's only 19 quarter turns, that's the shortest of all twelve scrambles. I found it with Herbert Kociemba's new solver. Later I ran it again and there are three more algs of the same length but I don't have them here right now.

Here's my solution for the 3.43 seconds solve:
z x (U l D') (U R' U' R) (r u') (U R) (L' U R U') (F x R' U L')

I push the last F with my left index finger. I believe this solution can be executed sub-3, or sub-2 if you're Hungarian.


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 24, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> I believe this solution can be executed sub-3, or sub-2 if you're Hungarian.



And sub 1 if you're Japanese


----------



## skinnyandweak (Jan 24, 2008)

harris.. you seriously need to post a video/a long paragraph describing how to cube like you. 3 cubes sub 35!? 6.xx f2l average!? i need to learn your ways.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 25, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > I believe this solution can be executed sub-3, or sub-2 if you're Hungarian.
> ...



Nah... the reason I said that was this.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 29, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Harris Chan said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...


I think you need to study the information behind that link a bit more carefull Stefan. Not only do you need to be Hungarian, you also need to be in Sweden


----------

